# i can't open the youtube in any browser?



## denzel1968 (Apr 21, 2011)

*I can't open youtube in any browser*, does anyone can solve this help me please i'm too frustrated i can't watch anymore.. many important matters i already missed please help me..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot into SAFEMODE w/ Networking and try Youtube video there. Tap the F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

YouTube uses Flash. Do you have Adobe Flash installed? If so, is it fully updated?


----------

